
Reputation Suicide, and Why I’m Quitting Disqus - discombobulate
http://www.daedtech.com/im-quitting-disqus/
======
deedubaya
At the end of the day, it's a "free" service. If they have to monetize through
ads, they have that right. If you don't like the new price of free, you can
move on to a new product.

I would have a very different opinion if it was a paid service from the get-
go.

~~~
intopieces
I don't think anyone is arguing they don't have that right. And moving on to a
new product is precisely what the author has done, so that's a bit of an
obvious statement.

The idea here is a visibility: "Check your Disqus implementations because
they've changed." It's like when I tell people about the creepy shit Facebook
does. I always tell them, "if this is a fair deal for you, great! Just know
what you're getting into."

------
Cpoll
> So imagine my surprise a few years later, when I learned that disqus had, at
> some point unknown to me, turned them back on as part of some update. My
> readers at the time found themselves treated to things like this.

I don't get it, isn't this exactly what the email says? Starting February 8,
Disqus will add ads to non-paying customers' feeds.

I understand the chagrin against marketing-speak, but I don't see the outright
deception.

------
i386
Or you know, if it's valuable you could pay.

~~~
Neliquat
It is, but he feels doing business with someone who abuses his trust is not in
his best interest. Call me snarky, but I totally agree.

~~~
i386
But if they can't get any of those users to pay and its the difference between
not providing the service or displaying ads (with fair warning!) what is the
lesser of two evils? Disqus continues to exist and thats only a good thing. I
don't think "not displaying ads and letting me get it for free" is a fair
option.

------
scjody
I'm glad I'm not the only one who cringes at the term "Customer Success".

